# Instrument Maker's Vice



## DavidL (Feb 28, 2014)

I needed a small vice that would rigidly hold small parts at any orientation.  I designed and drafted drawings for this vice based on the principles I'd seen utilised in professional instrument maker's vices.  Using bits of steel from the scrap box I fabricated a vice that does the job nicely.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 28, 2014)

It looks nice--well made--and should do the jobs for you---and it didn't cost much--Dave


----------



## vapremac (Feb 28, 2014)

Fine job !


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice work David, they do make for easy work on the smaller things

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice David.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow Nice vice. You did a great job making a functional tool for your shop. That's just what I like to see here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful job David!

How big is it?  Love the color!  

What does it mount to?  I notice the interesting base...

Bernie


----------



## ksierens (Mar 1, 2014)

A very useful project, and great workmanship!


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Mar 1, 2014)

DavidL said:


> I needed a small vice that would rigidly hold small parts at any orientation.  I designed and drafted drawings for this vice based on the principles I'd seen utilised in professional instrument maker's vices.  Using bits of steel from the scrap box I fabricated a vice that does the job nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like a really handy tool. Nice job.


----------



## rd2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fabulous Job David. Simple, straightforward, very flexible; the best type of design and engineering.

One question- on the vertical height adjusting rod, how are you securing that on the short end. Maybe a photo from that angle would be great. I would really like to make one of these at some point. Thanks for sharing.

rd2012


----------



## DavidL (Mar 1, 2014)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Beautiful job David!
> 
> How big is it?  Love the color!
> 
> ...



Hi Bernie,
Thanks for your comment.  
The colour is left over spray paint from a repair I did to my wife's car about 12 months ago. - "Never throw it away, it will be wanted someday".
The base measures approx 3.5 jns height x 2.25 ins width.
The device is mounted in my large standard bench vice.
If you like i can post a copy of the sketches I produced.
Regards
DavidL

- - - Updated - - -



rd2012 said:


> Fabulous Job David. Simple, straightforward, very flexible; the best type of design and engineering.
> 
> One question- on the vertical height adjusting rod, how are you securing that on the short end. Maybe a photo from that angle would be great. I would really like to make one of these at some point. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> rd2012



I just threaded the end of the rod and made a mating threaded hole on the fixed jaw.  locked in place with good old Locktite.  Seems to work okay.
I'll post some drawings, once I work out how to do that operation.
Regards\


----------



## markknx (Mar 2, 2014)

If you like i can post a copy of the sketches I produced. Regards DavidL Oh yeah we would like. Very nice little vice, not much more I can add than what has already been said. I wish most Enginers disigned as strait forward as you did on this. They have a tendency to over tink/ complicate thinks sometimes. (You know like the guy that thought it was a goodidea to stick the battery way down in the fender on the newer cars) Anyway nice job!!


----------



## fretsman (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done, David, can you show us a picture of how you'd use it?

Dave


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 2, 2014)

DavidL said:


> I needed a small vice that would rigidly hold small parts at any orientation.  I designed and drafted drawings for this vice based on the principles I'd seen utilised in professional instrument maker's vices.  Using bits of steel from the scrap box I fabricated a vice that does the job nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to share your drawings there is a drawing section.  Nice Job


----------



## DavidL (Mar 2, 2014)

markknx said:


> If you like i can post a copy of the sketches I produced. Regards DavidL Oh yeah we would like. Very nice little vice, not much more I can add than what has already been said. I wish most Enginers disigned as strait forward as you did on this. They have a tendency to over tink/ complicate thinks sometimes. (You know like the guy that thought it was a goodidea to stick the battery way down in the fender on the newer cars) Anyway nice job!!



I know what you mean about the frustration of trying to access components in modern cars.

I've attached a .pfd file of the drawings I produced for the vice.  In the end, I made some minor dimensional changes to suit the bits of scrap that I used.  You can see that I did not make the hand wheel - instead using a simple boss and lever after the style used on my little Seig lathe.


----------



## DavidL (Mar 3, 2014)

fretsman said:


> Well done, David, can you show us a picture of how you'd use it?
> 
> Dave



Here is a photo of the vice holding a small part.  I uses my 4inch bench vice to rigidly hold the base.


----------

